# Budweiser Clone Recipe



## koma (25/4/11)

Hi just wondering if anyone has a clone recipe for bud they might wanna share.


----------



## felten (25/4/11)

Find the lightest extract you can get, throw in 20% rice syrup, bitter it to 10 ibus with willamette and ferment on the warm end with a lager yeast.

Then beechwood age it!


----------



## matthendry (25/4/11)

The Maltose falcons one of Americas oldest Homebrew clubs Have a great Bud Clone recipie on thier website including a cereal mash !

http://www.maltosefalcons.com/recipes/dougweiser


----------



## koma (25/4/11)

Matt Hendry said:


> The Maltose falcons one of Americas oldest Homebrew clubs Have a great Bud Clone recipie on thier website including a cereal mash !
> 
> http://www.maltosefalcons.com/recipes/dougweiser



Thanks for that but a bit complicated for me at the moment.


----------



## wildschwein (26/4/11)

Grab a tin of Coopers Lager, a jar of Rice Malt from the Health food isle at the supermarket and a box/bag of Coopers BE2. A lager yeast would also be nice. Make it up to about 22L-23L


----------



## mwd (26/4/11)

wildschwein said:


> Grab a tin of Coopers Lager, a jar of Rice Malt from the Health food isle at the supermarket and a box/bag of Coopers BE2. A lager yeast would also be nice. Make it up to about 22L-23L


 

Suggest a can of Mex Cerveza instead of the lager a little bit more neutral.


----------



## bookem15 (27/4/11)

One more question how big of a jar of rice malt?


----------



## mwd (27/4/11)

bookem15 said:


> One more question how big of a jar of rice malt?



I used 500g in one brew could not notice anything in the taste so I would guess 500g or 1Kg if you need a higher alcohol reading.

BTW buy your maltose (rice malt syrup) from an Asian Grocery shop much cheaper than Woolies or Coles.


----------



## koma (1/5/11)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Suggest a can of Mex Cerveza instead of the lager a little bit more neutral.


Would you suggest a saaz hops bag as well. I have just found a recipe that says use a pilsner tin and saaz hops how do you think that would go?


----------



## mwd (1/5/11)

koma said:


> Would you suggest a saaz hops bag as well. I have just found a recipe that says use a pilsner tin and saaz hops how do you think that would go?



I would follow the recipe you found as not much knowledge of American Bud here. I would have thought saaz hops would give it more of a European flavour. Wonder if your recipe is actually for the Czech Budvar the original Budweiser pilsner.

Edit: just looking at the Californian recipe they used Nugget hops


----------



## koma (1/5/11)

Tropical_Brews said:


> I would follow the recipe you found as not much knowledge of American Bud here. I would have thought saaz hops would give it more of a European flavour. Wonder if your recipe is actually for the Czech Budvar the original Budweiser pilsner.
> 
> Edit: just looking at the Californian recipe they used Nugget hops


Hi, the recipe i found is as follows: Beermakers czech pilsner, brew blend #20 saf lager yeast and 2-4 drops of saaz emulsion in each bottle, dunno if this is for the yankee stuff but sounds good anyway. Thanks koma


----------



## Charst (1/5/11)

brewing classic styles suggests 17g of Hallertau 4% AA boiled 10 mins for an American light lager. 

recipe is 2.26 kg light LME
600g Rice Syrup

15g lager yeast

4% alcohol,

If you want more booziness id be inclined to bump up the Rice to keep it light.


----------



## felten (1/5/11)

I have heard they use willamette, but it doesn't really matter as you just want the bitterness (what little there is in a bud), not any flavour or aroma.


----------

